# My new Black Diamond Rhom



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is my new black diamond name markov... picked him up a couple days ago from DrZoidberg himself... was a disaster trying to get him across the border but everything ended up working out and I now have him in his temporary home until August when he will get a 75g or larger to live in. Right now he is in a 55g that he should feel right at home in... has driftwood, plants, some neons, glowlights and a whiptail catfish.

He is one of the best looking fish I have owned to date... deep blood red eye, I love the sparkles he has, he isnt shy at all, I can walk past his tank and put my hand in it and he doesnt seem to care at all. He looks very healthy and is nice and thick, havent offered him food yet, but I will this weekend. I feel very lucky to have gotten him and to be able to enjoy him









And now for the feature presentation:

Full body shot:









Some of his tank mates:









Full body shot again:









View of tank from the left:









View of tank from the right:









Check out the blood red eye and those teeth:









Nice and thick:


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Congrats Nice P


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

congrats on the new rhom.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm glad you got him Mike,It was nice to meet you guys








It's amazing how much gravel colour influences that fish's colour.

Thanks for hooking me up too,








The frustration level was terrible for us all in getting the other one over here with dumb assed Customs..
Thanks Man


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DrZoidberg said:


> I'm glad you got him Mike,It was nice to meet you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was good to meet you too! I am sure I will be over there again sometime









Gravel did make a big difference, makes him look A LOT darker I think, but I like it, never know, might go lighter when I move him to the 75.

Customs was a nightmare and a half... gf is still not happy about that whole situation... I still cant belive the US side just let us go right through, didnt ask us anything besides if we had more than 10K in cash.

Anyways, I am very happy with him and glad to be done with Customs


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great fish! Glad to see that this rhom has a nice home! HE is a pic of the month winner, nice pickup!

I know what you mean about Canadian customs.. I went to Toronto 1ce, and I dont want to go back because of how awful they were.lol


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice BDR man!!


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Is this the same fish u have in ur avatar dr Z?

Cause oh man...HES A BEAST!!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great fish! Glad to see that this rhom has a nice home! HE is a pic of the month winner, nice pickup!
> 
> I know what you mean about Canadian customs.. I went to Toronto 1ce, and I dont want to go back because of how awful they were.lol


Try explaining why you are taking a 16" piranha with you... they had my gf there for a long time and then didnt even let her go through and then we had to go all the way back (hour to hour and a half drive) and then I was able to get through but only after about 45mins of convincing them it was legal and I wasnt going to let it go and I was just going to trade it and then leaving their country. Then they had to search the car to make sure I didnt have any other exotic pets... snakes, turtles, puffers, spiders... was a lot to go through, but well worth it to get this guy!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^^ ugh.. what a nightmare! sorry to hear.. but ya nice pickup anyway!


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice rhom and tank setup


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

see i had a bad feeling about windsor. glad i didnt have no problems like that. your rhom looks good, did pete like hiis new rhom?

wes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this is one of my top 3 favourite rhoms. nice pick up!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

awsome rhom...love your set up dude


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> this is one of my top 3 favourite rhoms. nice pick up!!!


Thank you... he is amazing to see in person, I really love him so far though, just a beautiful fish and I love that he isnt skittish at all!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nice rhom


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Very Nice!!!
I love the red eyes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice looking rhom.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah you are lucky you got him hehe, cuz if you didnt he would have been mine


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

therizman1 said:


> this is one of my top 3 favourite rhoms. nice pick up!!!


Thank you... he is amazing to see in person, I really love him so far though, just a beautiful fish and I love that he isnt skittish at all!
[/quote]

Take good care of him. He used to be mine and he was the best eating rhom that was under 12 inches I ever had in 35 years. Btw, he came from Peru!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

What went down here????? trade? dont understand why youd give up that rhom dr z? nice pickup anyway... thats a sweet fish!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

brutusbeefcake said:


> What went down here????? trade? dont understand why youd give up that rhom dr z? nice pickup anyway... thats a sweet fish!


look in his avatar at his new rhom. he got my old one from dieselmack.
wes


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

oh i see..... makes some sense then?? is that your BIG peru pking?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great pick up, the Rhom looks great!!


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

very nice rhom


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice Rhom.


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

sweet rhom


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DuffmanRC said:


> this is one of my top 3 favourite rhoms. nice pick up!!!


Thank you... he is amazing to see in person, I really love him so far though, just a beautiful fish and I love that he isnt skittish at all!
[/quote]

Take good care of him. He used to be mine and he was the best eating rhom that was under 12 inches I ever had in 35 years. Btw, he came from Peru!
[/quote]

I will take very good care of him, I love his colors and just overall look... saving up some money to get a UV sterilizer for his tank now and will be giving him some shrimp tonight to see if hes hungry.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That is an awesome Rhom!! Those eyes are just piercing! It's always good to see such a well maintained tank and P.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW NICE RHOM......and set up


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

That fish there is one of my favorite.
Totally flawless, thick, wicked, and sparkling.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice. Every time I see that rhom it makes me want one. Nice fish.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> Nice. Every time I see that rhom it makes me want one. Nice fish.


You know... Rodgers Aquatics just got a 12" diamond in...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow buetiful fish, congrats on the new rhom


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

WHAT! is that dr. zoidbergs prized rhom? tha one he always takes pics of in yellow sand and looks baby blue and yellow? if that is... that was 16"!?! omg. one of my favorite rhoms on this site and probably the best lookin one yet! congrats!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a great looking Rhom you got...







!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> WHAT! is that dr. zoidbergs prized rhom? tha one he always takes pics of in yellow sand and looks baby blue and yellow? if that is... that was 16"!?! omg. one of my favorite rhoms on this site and probably the best lookin one yet! congrats!


Yes, it is DrZoidbergs prized rhom... amazing how his colors change with a dark substrate and dark background. I am still unsure of what I will use as substrate when I move him into his more permanent home in a couple months. My new rhom (DrZ's old one) is 10.5", the rhom I traded to DrZoidberg is a 16" guy that I got from Wes and it used to be Dieselmack's. And thank you, I think he is one of the best looking guys as well... I am hoping to grow him out some more hopefully though diamonds never seem to get that big for whatever reason.


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

DuffmanRC said:


> yeah you are lucky you got him hehe, cuz if you didnt he would have been mine


he looks mean, real mean


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

how much?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

That is one beautiful fish







take care of that one.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

froogle said:


> how much?


That's none of your concern...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DrZoidberg said:


> how much?


That's none of your concern...
[/quote]








He was well worth what I paid and is well worth any price, he is a beautiful fish and can live with smaller fish like neons which is very nice to be able to do to add some more interest to the tank.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> how much?


That's none of your concern...
[/quote]

:nod: He was well worth what I paid and is well worth any price, he is a beautiful fish and can live with smaller fish like neons which is very nice to be able to do to add some more interest to the tank.
[/quote]

I agree. That is one of my most favorite rhoms ever! Gotta be a keeper.

Ta.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DAZZA said:


> how much?


That's none of your concern...
[/quote]

:nod: He was well worth what I paid and is well worth any price, he is a beautiful fish and can live with smaller fish like neons which is very nice to be able to do to add some more interest to the tank.
[/quote]

I agree. That is one of my most favorite rhoms ever! Gotta be a keeper.

Ta.
[/quote]

I am definitely enjoying him. I cant wait to get him into his 75g this fall.


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

Thats a very nice Rhom!


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

That is one gorgeous animal you have there.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

haitwun said:


> That is one gorgeous animal you have there.


Thank you!!


----------

